# Just bought 2nd hand moby wrap - & it's a fake.... any good?



## Freya

Hey girls, hoping to get your opinions really. Just bought a 2nd hand Moby wrap on eBay that was listed as a genuine item. However when it arrived I was immediately suspicious of the label on the drawstring bag - seemed bad quality. After looking on the net about 'how to spot a fake Moby' my wrap has all the signs! Big booooo. Possibly the seller wasn't aware, but I naturally want a refund as paid the right money for a 2nd hand genuine Moby. 

If it becomes too troublesome to get a refund (baby will be here by the time an eBay dispute is settled) what do you think about still using it anyway? Would there be any major risks? Would it be the same as getting material and making my own?

Grateful for your thoughts xx


----------



## lozzy21

Did you pay through paypall? There usualy quite quick at solving disputes. 

I wouldent use it TBH at least when you buy your own material you pick it carefully, you dont know the quality of the material.


----------



## SBB

:( I didn't even know fake mobys existed... I'm off to check mine now I've googled the difference. I got it on eBay too. I used it loads and it was fine though, I guess it depends on the material - how does it feel to you? 

I guess essentially it's just a long piece of fabric, not like a fake ergo which could be more dangerous. 

Tough one. Can you find a genuine one to buy while you're resolving this one? As Lozzy said paypal should protect you... 

X x x


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yeah I personally would stay away from ebay when buying a carrier, many are fake. 

If your wrap is still good quality and you like it, then you can use it. If you prefer to just get your money back and find a different wrap somewhere else then that is a good option as well.


----------



## Freya

Good to know that eBay is to be completely avoided for getting any carrier, 2nd hand or otherwise. Lesson learnt here. Luckily the seller seems suitably mortified and will hopefully offer a refund quickly. Looks like I'll invest in the real thing from a reputable website!

Sbb, the material is not bad quality, but not as stretchy as I was expecting? But having not seen a real moby I can't compare. 

Fingers crossed I get my money back!


----------



## SBB

Mine is real, phew! It was brand new from eBay... 

It is pretty stretchy I would say... like that really helps :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Freya

SBB said:


> Mine is real, phew! It was brand new from eBay...
> 
> It is pretty stretchy I would say... like that really helps :haha:
> 
> X x x

:hugs: it does help! The material is definitely not stretchy and thats what Im after! Grrrrrr


----------



## moomin momma

Genuine mobywraps are pretty stretchy, I'm not sure how well it would work if it wasn't!


----------

